

MyOpenID will be turned off on February 1, 2014 - yureka

[Email sent to myOpenID users]<p>Hello,<p>I wanted to reach out personally to let you know that we have made the decision to end of life the myOpenID service. myOpenID will be turned off on February 1, 2014.<p>In 2006 Janrain created myOpenID to fulfill our vision to make registration and login easier on the web for people. Since that time, social networks and email providers such as Facebook, Google, Twitter, LinkedIn and Yahoo! have embraced open identity standards. And now, billions of people who have created accounts with these services can use their identities to easily register and login to sites across the web in the way myOpenID was intended.<p>By 2009 it had become obvious that the vast majority of consumers would prefer to utilize an existing identity from a recognized provider rather than create their own myOpenID account. As a result, our business focus changed to address this desire, and we introduced social login technology. While the technology is slightly different from where we were in 2006, I’m confident that we are still delivering on our initial promise – that people should take control of their online identity and are empowered to carry those identities with them as they navigate the web.<p>For those of you who still actively use myOpenID, I can understand your disappointment to hear this news and apologize if this causes you any inconvenience. To reduce this inconvenience, we are delaying the end of life of the service until February 1, 2014 to give you time to begin using other identities on those sites where you use myOpenID today.<p>Speaking on behalf of Janrain, I truly appreciate your past support of myOpenID.<p>Sincerely,
Larry
======
SCdF
Crap.

So I have used MyOpenID for years, ever since SO forced me to use it. In every
situation where openId was an option I've used it in deference to connecting a
google/fb account or creating a new user/pass. I have used it for countless
websites. Literally countless. As in, I have used it everywhere and I haven't
written down where I've used it, because if I go to log in and I see it
supports openid I know that I used myopenid.

I also don't know much about the technical aspects of openID (though it sure
sounds like an upskilling is about to be forced on me).

I have my own domain, and I'm happy to run openid through that, and I'm sure
10 minutes of google's time will make that setup plain.

What's not plain is how I migrate from myopenid to my own openid provider?
Everything I've signed up with is attached to my xxx.myopenid.com url correct?
So do I get to keep that URL somehow and point it to an implementation
elsewhere? Or does every website that uses openid have to support migrating
between openid urls?

~~~
tlrobinson
Unless you setup delegation to your own domain, then yeah, you're probably
signed up using your xxx.myopenid.com URL. This is the main reason I used
delegation.

You should at least be able to get a list of sites you've logged in at
[https://www.myopenid.com/sites](https://www.myopenid.com/sites)

~~~
SCdF
Awesome, so I have about 30^, which is less than I thought, but more than I'd
hoped.

I guess I have half a year to migrate them all :-/

^Though actually far more like slightly over a dozen once you get rid of all
the stack exchange duplicates

------
andridk
Just need Stackexchange to upgrade to Persona. That's probably the only place
where I've found OpenID useful.

~~~
taude
Funny, that's why I originally used OpenID, too. Hooked my Google up to it
recently, though.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think that's the only place I use OpenID. Maybe. I'm not sure, to be honest
- every time I go there, I keep selecting providers until I happen to click on
the one that I originally chose to log in with.

I'd much rather just have a series of <service>@<lastname.org> usernames with
randomly generated passwords.

------
jamestomasino
Well, crap. Anyone else have a good endpoint I can redirect to? I don't want
one of my social networks to be the king of my identity. I want to own that
with my master domain.

~~~
Sidnicious
I delegate to Symantec’s (previously Verisign’s) OpenID service:

[https://pip.verisignlabs.com/](https://pip.verisignlabs.com/)

…it's been pretty solid for me and supports two-factor auth. The <head> of my
OpenID endpoint looks like this:

    
    
      <link rel="openid.server" href="http://pip.verisignlabs.com/server">
      <link rel="openid.delegate" href="http://[me].pip.verisignlabs.com">
      <link rel="openid2.provider" href="http://pip.verisignlabs.com/server">
      <link rel="openid2.local_id" href="http://[me].pip.verisignlabs.com">
      <meta http-equiv="X-XRDS-Location" content="http://pip.verisignlabs.com/user/[me]/yadisxrds">

~~~
icebraining
Does it support CNAMEing? I really like that I can add a DNS record on some
subdomain of my personal domain and have it just work, without even a web
server.

------
allard
One thing nice about myOpenID was that you could auth in with nothing more
than your myOpenID, if the consumer (do I have the right part?) allowed it. No
name, no email address.

claimid.com exists too.

------
lectrick
This is a great service and I am uncomfortable with the seemingly universal
expectation that everyone should be OK with facebook/twitter/google/linkedin
style "corporate" auths.

------
kseistrup
Even now then web site seems to be down…

So what other alternatives do we have? www.clavid.com seems to have a lot of
options, but using your own domain name — the way you could do it with
myOpenID — isn't one of them.

~~~
elektronaut
My favorite part of OpenID has always been that you can delegate your identity
using your own site. myOpenID got increasingly spotty for me, so I switched to
Google. If I decide to stop trusting Google, delegating elsewhere is almost no
effort.

Here are the magic tags for Google:

    
    
      <link rel="openid2.provider" href="https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/ud?source=profiles">      
      <link rel="openid2.local_id" href="http://www.google.com/profiles/[your profile id]">
    

Looks like Clavid also supports delegation:

[http://www.clavid.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&...](http://www.clavid.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=86&Itemid=133#OpenIDDelegation)

~~~
kseistrup
Does delegating to Google also work for Google Apps [for Your Domain]?

~~~
zhovner
Yes, if you have google plus profile on this account. Profile ID now means
google plus ID.

------
mindcrime
Wonder if they would consider selling the service to somebody else, who might
want to keep it live? Even more, I wonder how much it would cost to run a
service like MyOpenID? It would be awesome if we could put together a
community backed org to keep it alive...

------
devinegan
I would recommend checking out password-less and multi-factor alternatives
that support OpenID, like LaunchKey:
[https://launchkey.com/docs/openid](https://launchkey.com/docs/openid)

(disclosure: co-founder)

------
lake99
Thanks for providing the service so far. You have been my go-to place for
creating a whole bunch of anonymous IDs, that I would then use to sign in on
various websites.

------
jeena
Phuch, at least I used delegation. I'm not really in the mood of setting up
the whole provider code, is there some alternative which I could delegate it
to?

------
bemmu
Since you are shutting it down, can you share some interesting stats such as a
Google Analytics screenshot from launch until now?

------
ottonomy
Thankfully, the best way to use myOpenID was to delegate to it from the ID you
actually wanted to use, so everybody who did this will still be able to log in
using their OpenID credentials as soon as they find a replacement to actually
be the endpoint.

~~~
SCdF
Except noobs (such as myself) who rushed to create one when the SO beta opened
didn't know this, and are now stuck with quite a few sites attached to a soon
to be 404'ing service :-(

------
mknappen
Thank you.

------
JohnMunsch
Yeah, that might be a bit of inconvenience.

